# Looking for a stovetop griddle



## MrHiggins (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm looking for a heavy duty two-burner griddle for my gas range. 

Ideally, the dimensions would be around 14" by 24". I was looking for something in cast iron, but nothing I've seen is that large. 

When I'm not using the griddle, I plan on storing it in my oven, kinda like pizza stones, to use as a heat sink. That's one reason I want it to be of heavy grade material.

Any suggestions?

Edit: I've found some in the right dimensions made of 7 gauge steel. Are there pros/cons to using a steel griddle over cast iron?


----------



## AT5760 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have the Lodge Pro, but that is smaller at 20 x 10.5. While I like it, it did not get used much. My previous gas stoves had a center oval-shaped burner that was "designed" for this type of pan. I felt like it really didn't put out enough heat for a pan of that size. It is also really heavy. Now that I'm stuck with electric for the time being it just sits in the cupboard.


----------



## daveb (Dec 30, 2020)

I've got a cast iron (may be lodge) that is just a little small for current stove. It fit the last one well but still had temp gradients across it and could not sear in middle portion between burners. At the burners it would scream though. Does work great when dropped on the grill.

An All-Clad Aluminum Non-stick is larger, fits well, but I don't get it hot enough for searing (the non-stick part) . Does excellent for pancakes, eggs, etc. 

If I were shopping I would be looking for cast iron if application include searing.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks, all. I think my stove has enough power to make a griddle work. It's a Capital stove with each burner rated at 25k BTU, so technically I could crank 50k BTU under a two-burner griddle. 

I see that there's a cast iron griddle from Camp Chef that may fit the bill, but I have no experience with that company. Anyone heard of this brand?


----------



## Yet-Another-Dave (Dec 30, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> ... Camp Chef ... Anyone heard of this brand?



Don't know anything about their cast iron, (I assume they source it from someone,) but they are one of the go to's for camp stoves. (Car or base camp type camping. Basically portable outdoor kitchen stoves, not the little backpacking type.)


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 30, 2020)

My 15-inch cast iron fry pan came from the camping section 20 years ago. I think it is a little thicker than other cast iron fry pans but they are 12 inch and 10 inches. The 10-inch was my grandfather's many years old though it is real smooth.


----------



## juice (Dec 30, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> Ideally, the dimensions would be around 14" by 24". I was looking for something in cast iron, but nothing I've seen is that large.


Hmmm, I've got a Lodge LDP3 Rectangular Cast Iron Reversible Grill/Griddle which I like (works brilliantly on the induction with linked zones) but I think that's too small for you, although I'm not sure what size it is in freedom units.


----------



## Slim278 (Dec 30, 2020)

Maybe something used?









Antique Griddle Pan American Cast Iron #8 Double Gate | eBay


<p dir="ltr">Antique Griddle Pan American Cast Iron #8. Double handled with 8 cast into handle. Unmarked, double gate casting. Measures 22 1/2" long & 9 3/4" wide. In good condition with no breaks, some surface wear and rust as pictured.</p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## bkultra (Dec 31, 2020)

Also search using the term "plancha" to get more options.

Not cast iron, but this is what I use (13"x21") & 4mm thick. I paid $150, but they went down to $99 a few years ago. 






Demeyere Teppanyaki - 53 x 32.5 cm / 20.9 x 12.8'', 54753 / 40850-580


Demeyere Teppanyaki - 53 x 32.5 cm / 20.9 x 12.8'', 54753 / 40850-580




berondi.com


----------



## hmh (Dec 31, 2020)

These would probably fit what you are looking for: Griddles | Baking Steel

I want to buy one but they are hard to get in Canada and end up quite expensive with shipping/import costs


----------



## McMan (Dec 31, 2020)

Not a recommendation, more just a testament to my bad memory...
I remember a question like this either coming up here or on a cooking forum (how's that for vague!).
The question was about pizza steels vs. pizza stones. Then it morphed into how to DIY a pizza steel and what type of steel to get from the metal supply place. They came to a conclusion. I forget what it was 

Edit:
Some talk of DIY--sounds like a PITA to save $20--here:


https://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php?topic=31267.0




https://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php?topic=19078.0




https://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php?topic=25172.0



There are some where you can choose the size on etsy too.


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Dec 31, 2020)

I have a camp chef. They're sold at walmart. Lots of people get the griddle and use it as a comal type set up with both outdoor burners going. I reccomend them as a brand but do not have the griddle. I just use it when I dont want to smoke out the house. They outdoor stove push out a lot of btus so it would make sense that their griddles would need to handle 100k btus


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 31, 2020)

McMan said:


> Not a recommendation, more just a testament to my bad memory...
> I remember a question like this either coming up here or on a cooking forum (how's that for vague!).
> The question was about pizza steels vs. pizza stones. Then it morphed into how to DIY a pizza steel and what type of steel to get from the metal supply place. They came to a conclusion. I forget what it was
> 
> ...



Interesting as I have a pizza stone but I have not thought about using steel. My best pizza is to heat up my smoker to over 600 degrees using wood. The thermometer is buried so I don't know the real temp. When you get a smoker that hot there is very little smoke just enough to favor the pizza so you can tell it was cooked using wood. I put the pizza on a pizza stone and in about 5 minutes it done. This makes a great pizza.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 31, 2020)

I appreciate everyone's input. I think I'll go with the campchef. It's exactly the right dimensions for my range top, and at $70 it won't break the bank. Even if I don't use it that often, I'll keep it in my oven as a heat regulator. 

The baking steel would be great if it was the right size, but like most griddles I've looked at, it's too narrow for what I'm looking for.


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Dec 31, 2020)

PM me if you decide to sell it. Might be worth it for me to drive down past the borq for my own set up as I thought about picking one up too. Especially if you still have that 220 Hinoura for sale.


----------



## Konig9402 (Jan 1, 2021)

hmh said:


> These would probably fit what you are looking for: Griddles | Baking Steel
> 
> I want to buy one but they are hard to get in Canada and end up quite expensive with shipping/import costs


I second this. It's out of stock often but it is wonderful to use on my gas burner.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 8, 2021)

I ended up getting the CampChef 16x24 griddle. It's massive. We'll see if the two 25k BTU burners underneath it will be enough to heat this behemoth up!


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice simple range. I don't know what kind it is but it reminds me of my Viking.


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Jan 8, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Nice simple range. I don't know what kind it is but it reminds me of my Viking.



He said somewhere what type. Looks good. Wish I had a pro stove, but my camp chef comes close. At least in my dreams it does. 

Is the knife a masashi?


----------



## MrHiggins (Jan 9, 2021)

The range is a Capital Culinarian. It seriously rocks. It's built like a tank, but is also incredibly precise. The knife is my new Kochi 270, which I've been thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 9, 2021)

I wonder if the Capital Culinarian guys are old Viking guys? It looks like a copy of my Viking 36-inch. It has the light and fan switch in the same exact locations as my Viking. The knobs are the same just more modern.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 30, 2022)

Any long-term experiences on these? How useful is it to actually own one of these?
Some of the smaller Demeyere plancha are popping up on sale here. Wondering if they really offer any significant advantage over simply throwing stuff in frying pans?


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 30, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Any long-term experiences on these? How useful is it to actually own one of these?
> Some of the smaller Demeyere plancha are popping up on sale here. Wondering if they really offer any significant advantage over simply throwing stuff in frying pans?


I've only cooked on that huge cast iron griddle a handful of times (to make bacon, sausage, and pancakes all at the same time). At 30 lbs, it lives on the bottom rack of my oven and helps regulate the temperature. I don't regret paying $70, but that's about all I can say.

What I use a ton more often is a Lodge 14 inch round griddle. From searing steaks to cooking pancakes to begin used as a pizza stone, it's a good all rounder.


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 30, 2022)

MrHiggins said:


> I've only cooked on that huge cast iron griddle a handful of times (to make bacon, sausage, and pancakes all at the same time). At 30 lbs, it lives on the bottom rack of my oven and helps regulate the temperature. I don't regret paying $70, but that's about all I can say.
> 
> What I use a ton more often is a Lodge 14 inch round griddle. From searing steaks to cooking pancakes to begin used as a pizza stone, it's a good all rounder.


I think that's my problem too. I have a cast iron griddle as well (much smaller and 1/2 the weight) and while I used it many times in past, it created 3 issues. 1 It smoked alot at high heat. 2. It still didnt heat evenly, unless i preheat it for 10 min (goes back to point one) on low heat. 3. due to weight, pain to clean

I switched to 4-5mm hard anodized alum griddle. 1/4th the weight and browns just as well. I mostly use it for burgers and with grill press and it makes an amazing crust


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 30, 2022)

Does it do anything your fry pans don't? I'm both tempted to buy one yet at the same time struggling to come up with a usecase.


----------



## MrHiggins (Jun 30, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Does it do anything your fry pans don't? I'm both tempted to buy one yet at the same time struggling to come up with a usecase.


Yeah, the 14 inch Lodge griddle fills its own unique nitch. Pizza stone and pancake pan. Also hamburgers. The low sides making flipping things way easier. I'd definitely recommend one if you have the right stove for it (i.e., powerful burner to make sure you can heat it up).


----------



## wabi (Jun 30, 2022)

Just a nod to the folks at the Original Baking Steel. I have the baking steels in my oven, and they are wonderful for making pizzas. They are some serious heavy iron. I have a 14 inch Griswold if i need some serious real estate, but could always pull the baking steel out of my oven where it lives if necessary.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jul 1, 2022)

I have a Lodge 18" stovetop griddle. I don't use it often, but for certain things - e.g., pancakes or french toast for a crowd - it excels. It's also wonderful for making a heap of sliders. I like not having to fight the sides of a cast iron when flipping burgers or pancakes. There is probably some obscure connection to my happy teen years flipping burgers at McDonalds that contributes to my liking of the griddle, but mostly it's just useful in certain situations.


----------

